# Nu ştiu ce (să) fac



## jazyk

Bună ziua,

Am văzut recent _Nu ştiu ce să fac_ şi _Nu ştiu ce să fac_. Vedeţi orice diferinţă între ambele expresii? Sau diferenţa este că cea a doua foloseşte verbul în conjunctiv, ce este evident în a treia persoană singular şi plural: El nu ştie ce face, El nu ştie ce să facă; Ei nu ştiu ce fac, Ei nu ştiu ce să facă?

Mulţumesc.


----------



## farscape

Cele două formulari sunt relativ similare dar se flosesc in contexte diferite:

A: (a face înlocuind aici o expresie)
Când vorbeşte aşa, el nu ştie ce face (nu-şi dă seama, n-are habar, nu realizeaza)
El nu ştie ce face, dar îi place să vorbească

B: ( a face folosit ca verb de sine stătător)
El nu ştie ce să facă şi de aceea întreabă pe toată lumea.
Dacă vine furtuna, el nu ştie ce să facă (ce-o să facă)

Sper să-ţi fie de folos, eu nefiind un filolog :~)


Later,


----------



## anto33

Referitor la punctul B, eu mă gândesc că poate fi vorba despre o indecizie, o nehotărâre a persoanei de a face un anumit lucru. Ex: Nu ştiu ce să fac, să merg la mare sau la munte?


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

jazyk said:


> Bună ziua,
> 
> Am văzut recent _Nu ştiu ce să fac_ şi _Nu ştiu ce _să_ fac_. Vedeţi orice vreo diferinţă între ambele cele două expresii? Sau diferenţa este că cea de-a doua foloseşte verbul în conjunctiv, ce care este evident în a treia persoană singular şi plural: El nu ştie ce face, El nu ştie ce să facă; Ei nu ştiu ce fac, Ei nu ştiu ce să facă?
> 
> Mulţumesc.



Sper că nu te deranjează că ţi-am corectat câteva mici greşeli. Oricum, vorbeşti bine româneşte.

Diferenţa între _Nu ştiu ce să fac_ şi _Nu ştiu ce fac _este simplă: prima înseamnă _Nu ştiu ce trebuie să fac_, iar a doua _Nu îmi dau seama ce fac/Nu înţeleg ce fac._
În prima propoziţie acţiunea este ireală, în a doua este reală.


----------

